# Brushed Motor Succession?



## latemodel100 (Feb 19, 2003)

Does anyone have a nostalgic mind like me and possibly know in order all 27T Stock and 19T Motors that Trinity had back in the day?

I am trying to locate at least one of them all since the Green Machine days. So if nothing else I am looking for a list of them in order they came out.


----------



## swtour (Oct 8, 2001)

19t I believe was the Chameleon and the Chameleon II (w/ comm lock) 

Wasn't there a NEW Motor every week? I know they always said it was "The Motor of the Week" back then.


----------



## nutz4rc (Oct 14, 2003)

There was a Slot Machine, Green Machine I and II, Midnight, Monster I and II and a few others that I may be able to think of later. Of course the motor that was going to stop all the cheating, the Equalizer (I think was the name) with locked can.


----------



## latemodel100 (Feb 19, 2003)

I also remember the Paradox and P2K, Cobalt, and then yes something like a "motor of the week" cause there were about 4 or 5 more after that, LOL


----------



## latemodel100 (Feb 19, 2003)

Oh yeah and the P2K2 and the Quad Magnet

What was the Black Can called?


----------



## slotcardan (Jun 9, 2012)

..............


----------



## latemodel100 (Feb 19, 2003)

Thank you, Ill attempt to track down that list.


----------

